# Caressa: "Maignan non è più forte di Donnarumma."



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube: 
"Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


----------



## Rickrossonero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Per questo basta che sono italiani e son tutti forti


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Febbraio 2022)

Io un derby così da Donnarumma non ne ho visti anzi…ho visto parecchie papere soprattutto due in finale di coppa Italia con la Juve, ma voi continuate a pompare non c’è problema


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco un altro che riempirei di schiaffi dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


sta settimana sono scatenati, ed è una goduria vedergli bruciare l'ano


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Ok, stiamo attenti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Quando capovolgi la realtà ti puoi solo cacare in mano e pigliare a schiaffi da solo


----------



## Andris (8 Febbraio 2022)

non possiamo neanche dire che inizi la volata sky per i mondiali, visto che se li è fatti soffiare da mamma RAI
ammesso che ci andiamo, siamo in bilico per due rigori di Giorgino e il Modigliani con due papere nelle qualificazioni perchè il pavido coach lo schiera nonostante sia panchinaro nel club


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ecco un altro che riempirei di schiaffi dalla mattina alla sera


Caressa è quello che ha quello gran gnocca di moglie che fa programma di cucina?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Caressa è quello che ha quello gran gnocca di moglie che fa programma di cucina?


La benedetta parodi, che poi lui è innamorato della cognata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Solite dichiarazioni perché il messaggio che deve passare è che gli italiani sono più forti, se poi lo straniero in questione gioca nel Milan questa affermazione, tutt'altro che fattuale, deve essere sottolineata ancora con maggior forza dal giornalista di turno. 
Mi ricordo quando si asseriva che Cazzano era più forte di Ribery. Fatto sta che oggi Maignan non ci sta facendo rimpiangere Donnarumma, anzi sta mostrando un rendimento superiore a quello dell'italiano.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La benedetta parodi, che poi lui è innamorato della cognata


Ci vuole stomaco per stare con una bellezza del genere.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Io non mi sento così protetto da un portiere dai tempi del miglior Dida ( mi riferisco a quello prima del famoso petardo nell'euroderby).


----------



## Zenos (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Tipo la caduta dell'asteroide se il Milan vince il derby contro l'Inter di Messi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Questo qui è uno dei peggiori di tutto il panorama. Prezzolato e ignorante


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Vive di rendita dal 2006 sto buffone ridicolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


raiola non ti passa le stecche...
"le cose non stanno così"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."



Una sentenza per Donnarumma


----------



## Baba (8 Febbraio 2022)

Fa silenzio marito di quella benedetta parodi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Io non mi sento così protetto da un portiere dai tempi del miglior Dida ( mi riferisco a quello prima del famoso petardo nell'euroderby).


Poi adesso è allenato da Dida,una garanzia


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Solite dichiarazioni perché il messaggio che deve passare è che gli italiani sono più forti, se poi lo straniero in questione gioca nel Milan questa affermazione, tutt'altro che fattuale, deve essere sottolineata ancora con maggior forza dal giornalista di turno.
> Mi ricordo quando si asseriva che Cazzano era più forte di Ribery. Fatto sta che oggi Maignan non ci sta facendo rimpiangere Donnarumma, anzi sta mostrando un rendimento superiore a quello dell'italiano.


Gli italiani sono così forti che rischiamo i saltare due mondiali di fila cosa mai accaduta nella storia, ci sono voluti 60 anni per non andarci una seconda volta, figurarsi due di fila. E' per questo sistema che dico Forza Portogallo!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Mi duole dirlo, ma sono d'accordo con Caressa. Una buona "porchetta" come Donnarumma è sicuramente migliore di Mike in cucina: e chi può giudicarlo meglio del marito di Benedetta Parodi? Che stia cercando di reclutarlo come spalla in un programma per la moglie?


----------



## danjr (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Tra l'altro la spiegazione che da è: "perché non è così", molto esaustiva.


----------



## danjr (8 Febbraio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Io un derby così da Donnarumma non ne ho visti anzi…ho visto parecchie papere soprattutto due in finale di coppa Italia con la Juve, ma voi continuate a pompare non c’è problema


E l'uscita a vuoto su Icardi al 90esimo?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Il sistema non esiste.
La juve vince onestamente.
Dybala è più forte di messi.
Messi farebbe panchina alla juve.
La befana vien di notte e babbo natale si cala dal camino.

Tutti insieme : forza portogallo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Veramente dovrebbe lui spiegarci in base a cosa donnarumma è più forte di maignan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Bhuhahahahaha onesta intellettuale dal nano
Questa non me l'aspetto.. 
anche perché non è del mestiere ( calcio)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gli italiani sono così forti che rischiamo i saltare due mondiali di fila cosa mai accaduta nella storia, ci sono voluti 60 anni per non andarci una seconda volta, figurarsi due di fila. E' per questo sistema che dico Forza Portogallo!


Per come siamo messi.. 
Andrebbe bene anche forza macedonia


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Caressa è quello che ha quello gran gnocca di moglie che fa programma di cucina?


Si,quella brava col mattarello.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. *Le cose non stanno così.*"


Apprezzo il rigore argomentativo e la coerenza interna delle motivazioni addotte.

Ma vai a urlare su Scai, vai...


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E l'uscita a vuoto su Icardi al 90esimo?


Volevo scriverlo io.
Uno dei derby che fa più male.

Me lo addolcisce solo Suma con il suo "voglio morire adesso. Senza pietà"


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Febbraio 2022)

Vedete,poi come faccio a non regalarvi il mio quotidiano *FORZA PORTOGALLO.*


----------



## Castolo7c (8 Febbraio 2022)

Italia Portogallo...gol di Leao papera di Donnarumma...


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Febbraio 2022)

Castolo7c ha scritto:


> Italia Portogallo...gol di Leao papera di Donnarumma...


Potrei svenire,ma potrei morire se invece fa autogol bonucci al 90mo.


----------



## Walker (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Più forte a tavola di certo, specie se come commensale c'è anche il solengo obeso che lo incita ad ingurgitare stile "all you can eat"...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il sistema non esiste.
> La juve vince onestamente.
> Dybala è più forte di messi.
> Messi farebbe panchina alla juve.
> ...


*si Calha


----------



## sacchino (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


E' vero se la misura sono le papere.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La benedetta parodi, che poi lui è innamorato della cognata


mi sembra più innamorato dello Zio Beppe onestamente


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pensavo che ci avressimo probabilmente perso tecnicamente dallo scambio Dollar Maignan.
E l'ho pure ripetuto decine di volte...
L'avevo visto pochissimo e non mi aveva saltato agli occhi.
Va bene. He le poche volte che l'ho visto avrebbe anche potuto prendersi un S.V. perché quasi inoperoso.

Però e innegabile che non solo non ci abbiamo perso ma ci abbiamo addirittura guadagnato. E non poco.
Colpaccio assurdo. Pochissimi errori. Para il parabile e spesso anche oltre.
Fortissimo con i piedi. Guida la difesa. Gasa tantissimo ed e un bene per il gruppo. Inoltre guadagna meno della metà di quanto volesse Dollarumma.

L'unica cosa che Dollarumma aveva di migliore rispetto a magic Mike e il fatto che era un team formed.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."



le statistiche delle ultime 3 stagioni dicono che Maignan è più forte. L opinione personale di caressa penso non importi a nessuno


----------



## sampapot (8 Febbraio 2022)

ora non sono per niente dispiaciuto del cambio...all'inizio ero scettico, anche se dollarumma non ci ha mai fatto vincere niente (supercoppa?) e non dava la sicurezza che dà Maignan


----------



## davoreb (8 Febbraio 2022)

Baaa....dicevano anche che non hanno visto grandi parate nel derby.

Io sinceramente non capisco, Donnarumma era un grande prospetto di fenomeno soprattutto vista l'età ma l'unica stagione veramente buona (non eccezionale) è stata l'ultima.

Fino ad oggi Maignan è di un altro livello.


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedete,poi come faccio a non regalarvi il mio quotidiano *FORZA PORTOGALLO.*


In tanti siamo con te, con il Portogallo ed anche con la Macedonia


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quando capovolgi la realtà ti puoi solo cacare in mano e pigliare a schiaffi da solo


L' apoteosi


----------



## cris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa sul suo canale Youtube:
> "Maignan sta facendo una grandissima stagione. Complimenti a Massara per l'acquisto.
> Ma state attenti a dire che è più forte di Donnarumma. Le cose non stanno così."


Perche lo dici tu che ne sai tanto.
Dai vai a vender banane


----------



## Kayl (8 Febbraio 2022)

Bello uno che argomenta con dettagli tecnici…ah no è caressa.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedete,poi come faccio a non regalarvi il mio quotidiano *FORZA PORTOGALLO.*



A furia di scrivere forza Portogallo farai qualificare l'Italia.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2022)

Io non lo so cosa diventerà Donnarumma che è molto giovane, ma ad oggi Maignan è un giocatore maturo e dannatamente forte...altro che Gigio!


----------

